# Idea for Ratings & Tips



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

So I have been reading these forums and I think I may have a solution, or at least an idea to the ratings & tips issue. Basically the idea is to code an Uber/Lyft app that would keep track of pax and ratings based on pax pick up/drop location. Drivers could rate the Pax and explain the poor rating. The app would run in the background and be connected to the Uber/Lyft apps.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Umm... What?


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

So basically, an app connected by API to Uber/Lyft. Then, example:

a) you pick passenger and passenger is disrespectful/doesnt tip and such
b) you indicate that on the app, along with the rating
c) next driver picking the same person gets a notification explaining pax rating


----------

